# frage zu maven



## fa07b (23. Apr 2008)

hallo!

also ich habe folgendes problem: 
ich möchte über die cmd maven ausführen. wenn ich z.b. den befehl maven multiproject:install eingebe kommt immer:
Der Befehl "maven" ist entweder falsch geschrieber oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Niki (23. Apr 2008)

schreib statt maven nur mvn. hast du das bin-Verzeichnis von maven in die path-variable aufgenommen?


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2008)

Ist Maven richtig "installiert"? (entpacken und bin Ordner in PATH setzen)

Nachtrag: Nick hat natürlich recht, muss mvn heissen, zumindest bei Maven 2.


----------

